# HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig



## Killertofu (19. April 2011)

*HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Hallo Leute!

Also ich habe seit dem kauf vor knapp 1 Jahr und 10 Monaten massive probleme mit meinen HP Laptop. Der Laptop überitzt extrem stark, sprich wenn er normal auf dem tisch steht (jetzt nur noch ohne akku, der ist trotz kaum nutzen defekt) wird der Prozessor um die 80°C heiß (idle). Wenn ich dann mal nen Film rendere oder ein bisschen was in CAD zeichne geht der Laptop ab und zu mal aus weil er zu heiß ist. Man verbrennt sich dann schon fast am gehäuse die Finger, außerdem ist mein Hartholz Schreibtisch dadurch rau gewurden, also es herrschen wirklich sehr sehr hohe temperaturen. Laut CPU Z sind es beim ausschalten 101°C, 100°C verträgt der prozessor eigentlich nur.

Diese werte werden mit einem fast völlig gereinigten Lüfter, bzw. 2 wochen nach Rückgang aus der Reparatur erreicht. Ich finde das extrem unnormal. Der Laptop wurde jetzt auch schon 5 mal eingeschickt, keine besserung.

Jetzt meine Frage: habt ihr ne idee wie ich den Laptop kühler bekomme, bzw. was man dagegen machen kann, oder muss HP ihn einfach zurücknehmen (weigern sie sich, laut Technik hotline ist es ja nur eine geringe überhitzung).

Und bitte nicht sagen selbst schuld, war mein erster laptop, wollte eigentlich nen asus und mein händer meinte der wäre besser weil der service von hp schneller ist -.- naja bei asus hätte ich ihn wieder nicht gebraucht...

Würde mich über tipps freuen.

Hier noch ein CPU-Z Screen von dem Laptop direkt nach der Reparatur mit grundreinigung nach 10min Video Rendern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaKuL (21. April 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Ich tippe mal auf eine defekte CPU. Defekt in der Hinsicht, dass sie einfach nur sehr heiß ist und du ein Montagsmodell erwischt hast.
HP würde alles daran setzten, dass du leer ausgehst, da du ihnen einfach egal bist.

Leider fällt mir nichts ein, was du tun könntest
Verkaufen und was anderes kaufen mehr wird nicht gehen, vllt. hat jemand anders noch ein Tipp.

MfG


----------



## Killertofu (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

so bekomme montag mein laptop von der 8. reparatur zurück. mein Fachhändler (M&M Computer Dresden) weigert sich den Defekt, welcher seit kauf besteht (belegbar durch reparaturen in den ersten 6 Monaten) zurückzunehmen. 

An einer defekten CPU soll es laut amd nicht liegen. Das problem ist laut amd (haben hier in der stadt eine ganz nette Support Zentrale), dass die AMD Turion X2 Ultra keine Stromsparende Laptop CPU ist, sondern eine Leistungsfähige (deswegen ja auch das ultra). Sie muss aktiv gekühlt werden sonst überhitzt sie. Bei dem HP Laptop ist allerdings nur ein gehäuselüfter verbaut, angeblich um den Laptop leiser zu machen (sollte klar sein das der laptop um einiges lauter ist, da der gehäuselüfter immer auf sehr hohen touren drehen muss). Sprich es ist ein generellen Problem an der baureihe. Das deckt sich auch mich einigen berichten welche ich im Internet gelesen habe. Also man kann da leider gar nichts gegen tun.

Gibt es denn eine rechtliche grundlage, oder eine richtlinie, wie heiß ein laptop werden darf? Ich meine wenn ich auf der Tastatur versuche zu schreiben verbrenne ich mir halb die fingerkuppen. Sprich ich muss mit einer zusätzlichen Tastatur und Maus arbeiten, sonst ist es gesundheitsschädlich und selbst amd hat mir bestätigt das solche temperaturen, auch unter voller cpu last und keiner gpu last völlig übertrieben sind und nicht nur den prozessor sondern auch jedlicher anderen elektronik schaden. Sprich es ist nur noch die frage von stunden bis der Laptop den hitzetot stirbt.

Schlimm finde ich vor allem das der händler so etwas abzieht. es ist ein lokaler händler welcher aus lokale kunden angewiesen ist, sich somit eigentlich keine unfreundlichkeit leisten kann, vor allem da es mit cyberport und winner computer sowie auch conrad elektronik sehr große und kompetente konkurenz gibt. Außerdem ist es leider auch nicht so das ich nur den laptop dort gekauft habe, hatte alle meine rechner, sowie firmenrechner meines vaters, rechner meiner nachbarn und einige mehr gebaut und die teile dort gekauft, war für sie schon ein größerer kunde... sehr schade wie sich sowas entwickelt...


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Eigentlich sollte die Notebookkühlung im Gerät an die Ausstattung angepasst sein.
Das HP Pavilions an Überhitzung sterben ist leider ein nicht ausgesprochener Fakt.
Ich würde mit der Sache auch gar nicht mit dem Händler reden sondern mich direkt
an HP wenden. Ob man hier im Sinne des schon beim Kauf bestehenden Fehlers
argumentieren kann glaube ich nicht. Mag stimmen ist aber schwer nachzuweisen
und die Hersteller hüllen sich hier in Schweigen. Serienfehler gibt es eben nicht...

Eine Turion ultra CPU mag nicht stromsparend sein, ist aber für Notebooks gedacht.
Da wird vermutlich die Kühlkonstruktion entweder nicht ausreichend sein, aber dann
würde es bei massenhaftem Auftreten auch mehr zu dieser Modelreihe im Netz geben.
Unabhängig von einem lauten Lüfter, das ist dann eben so...

Was aus Erfahrung bei AMD CPUs kaputt ist (allerdings auch sehr selten) ist die 
Temperaturdrosselung, sprich die CPU kommt einfach nicht runter. Das ist natürlich 
für jeden NB Kühler auf Dauer eine Zumutung, wenn die CPU nicht runtertaktet 
wenn keine Last da ist. AMD kann dir da aber auch nichts direkt sagen, es sei den 
du hast es da einem Mitarbeiter zum Test in die Hand gedrückt.

Teils hatten wir aber auch schon Fälle wo sich das Problem mit einem BIOS Update behoben hat,
sprich der Fehler nicht an der CPU lag sondern an schlecht programmiertem BIOS.
Nach den Updates (nicht nur HP) blieb die CPU angenehm lauwarm ohne Last und der 
Lüfter leise.

Eine rechtliche Grundlage für die Wärme gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht, allerdings
ist ja hier ein Unbenutzbarkeit im eigentlichen Sinne des Gerätes gegeben.
Wenn ich das Gerät nicht nutzen kann, weil ich es aufgrund der hohen Temperatur 
nicht bedienbar ist, dann ist das ein Mangel.

Aus arbeitsschutzrechtlicher Sicht darf aber übrigens ein Notebook nicht ohne separate
Tastatur und Maus dauerhaft benutzt werden, da Bildausgabegeräte und Tastatur von
einander getrennt sein müssen. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema^^


----------



## Killertofu (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

ja klar ist die cpu für notebooks gedacht, aber eben mit aktiver kühlung. Vor nem halben bis einem Jahr habe ich noch massenhaft zu den überhitzungen gefunden, außerdem haben 2 freunde von mir zeitgleich auch auf empfehlung des ladens andere hp laptops gekauft und die selben probleme, alle überhitzen stark und sind nicht wirklich arbeitsfähig.

Also Bios update wurde beim 1. mal gemacht, seit dem bios update kann sich der gehäuselüfter auch abschalten, was er ca. 10s beim hochfahren macht, dann ist die temparatur zu hoch. die automatische drosselung funktioniert. das macht allerdings dann auch das arbeiten unmöglich. versuch mal ein recht komliziertes CAD teil mit 2 mal 1100 bzw. wenn er über 95°C heiß ist teils auch 2 mal 550mhz zu drehen, das geht nicht. selbst windows kann ich da nicht richtig benutzen und mein netbook wird plötzlich im gegensatz zum großen laptop zu einer extremen gaming maschine^^

das die serie fehler hat habe ich einfach an der aussage von amd abgeleitet dass der prozessor von diversen notebook herstellern verwendet wird, allerdings nur die von asus und fujitu simens richtig laufen, da diese einen aktiven kühler haben. Die Baureihe von meinem Notebook gab es außerdem nur sehr kurz, was auch ein grund für die jetzt wenigen infos sein könnte, ich hab es gekauft wo es neu herausgekommen ist und rund 3 wochen später habe ich nichts mehr davon gesehen, in keinem laden. Hersteller wie Acer haben die geräte damals wegen des fehlenden lüfters zurückgerufen und neue mit vergleichbarer ausstattung ausgegeben. so ist es ja auch löblich.

noch eine frage: verlängert sich eigentlich die garantie um die einsendezeit? es sind ja jetzt schon bei mir 8*3 Wochen, also ca. 5-6 Monate aufgelaufen in denen ich das gerät definitiv nicht nutzen konnte. Dafür müsste ja ein ausgleich geschaffen werden.

btw: der hp support antwortet mir nicht mehr, einmal dort eingeschickt, auf die rückfrage ob nun alles in ordnung ist mit einem techniker verbunden wurden, dem alles geschildert, er mich als dumm dargestellt und das die cpu ruhig 100°C haben kann, das ist nicht schlimm, so wurde das geplant. wegen so ein bisschen wärme soll ich nicht so einen stress machen. beim nächsten kontaktversuch kam die antwort ich hätte keine garantie mehr, auch auf die mail mit der rechnung und dem rechnungsdatum wurde nicht mehr beantwortet. finde es eine schweinerei was beide firmen abziehen. ich glaube das einzige wozu der laptop noch was nützt ist in dem laden amok zu laufen, einfach 30min stress test, dann jedem mitarbeiter ne ohrfeige damit verpassen (bekommt er ein schönes feilchen und leichte verbrennungen) und anschließend das teil durch alle ausgestellte ware schmeißen. Gibts leider nur das problem der vorstrafe usw noch^^

edit: achja und ich kann völlig locker argumentieren das der fehler seit kauf besteht, rechtlich werden schäden die innerhalb des ersten halben jahres auftreten als fehler am produkt seit kauf betrachten, davon liegt auch der reparaturbeleg sowie die bestätigung der reparatur von m&m vor.


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Das BGB kennt eigentlich nur zwei Fälle von Mängelhaftung, die bedeuten der Fall lag vor dem Kauf als Mangel vor. Entweder der Fehler war schon beim Kauf vorhanden, 
bspw. ein gerissenes Display oder aber der Mangel gilt deswegen als Mangel schon beim Kauf, wenn es sich bspw. um ein Bauteil, dass vorzeitig gealtert
oder abgenutzt ist handelt und daher der Grund für den Mangel schon vor während des Kaufes vorlag. Prinzipiell wird daher angenommen, dass der Fehler 
schon beim Kauf vorlag. Dies ist ist aber keine Absolution! Wenn der Händler auf eigene Kosten ein Gutachten erstellen läßt, welches nachweisen könnte 
dem Fehler liegt kein Schaden zu Grunde der ab Kauf vorhanden war, dann hätte man ein kleines Problem als Käufer. Gerade wenn unsachgemäße Handhabung 
ins Spiel kommt (hatten wir auch schon öfters), was aber hier nicht der Fall sein wird.

Grundsätzlich hätte man eigentlich schon nach dem zweiten oder dritten, erfolglosen Reparaturversuch das Gerät zurückgeben sollen. 

Die Frage nach den 6 Monaten vor der Beweislastumkehr ist schwieriges Terrain.^^ 
Was ich noch vergessen habe: Die 24 Monate Gewährleistung gelten nur beim privaten Verbraucher. Wenn das Gerät über eine Firma gekauft wurde gelten 12 Monate
sofern, dass nicht anders angegeben.

Der Gesetzgeber geht zwar in der Regel davon aus, wie ja richtig festgestellt ist, dass der Defekt schon frühzeitig zum Tragen kommt und der Verbraucher
nichts nachweisen muss. Allerdings verlangt der Gesetzgeber auch, dass der Verbraucher handelt und wenn man sich nicht 8 Reparaturversuche gefallen läßt, 
da kommt dann auch ein Richter etwas ins Grübeln. Grundsätzlich würde ich an deiner Stelle weniger aggressiv handeln. Wenn evtl. ein Rechtsbeistand 
da ist, der für einen schmalen Taler ein Schreiben anfertigt, dann würde ich das persönliche Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsinhaber darüber suchen.

Wenn es den so ist, dass da schon weitere Geschäftsbeziehungen vorliegen, sollte das an der richtigen Stelle vorgetragen werden. Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, 
dass viele Fälle vom genervten Verkäufer gar nicht bis an die entscheidene Stelle weitergetragen werden. Mit agressiver Rumbrüllerei kommt man da aber 
auch nicht weiter. Sofern dann dort auch keine Reaktion erfolgt sollte man überlegen beim Zuständigen Amtsgericht eine Klage einzureichen. 

Wegen des aktive Kühlers, es irritiert mich der Umstand etwas, dass das HP Notebook meines Wissens nach einen Kühler drin hat. Damit ist es ja ein aktiver Kühler.
Passiv gekühlte notebooks kenne ich eher aus dem ruggedized Bereich. Und die Kühllösung des Gerätes, inkl. des Lüfters muss auf den Inhalt abgestimmt sein.

Aber was ich auch immer nicht verstehe ist, bitte nicht falsch verstehen, warum kauft man sich ein Consumergerät wenn man damit professionel arbeiten will?
Gerade wenn man auf die Geräte angewiesen ist, sollte man etwas mehr investieren, da auch das Serviceverhalten bei Businessbooks deutlich schneller und besser ist
(in der Regel) als bei der Massenware der Consumergeräte. Das der HP Support für Pavilions nicht gerade das Wahre ist, kennne ich aus Erfahrung mit Kundengeräten.

Aber ich hatte früher ein nx7400 und da wurde ich sogar noch angerufen ob den mein Austausch Netzteil angekommen ist und es nicht zu lange gedauert hat und blub...

Was die Fristen angeht. Definitiv nein! Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers. In der Regel umfasst diese keine automatische Verlängerung.
Bei der Gewährleistungsfrist gilt das Selbe. Allerdings kann man, wenn man es denn nachweisen kann, Schadensersatzansprüche geltend machen, wenn man bspw. ein Projekt
nicht durchführen konnte, weil etwas defekt war/ist. Allerdings weiß ich auch aus Erfahrung, dass Richter im Verbraucherschutz nicht zwingend immer auf auf der Seite
des Verbrauchers stehen. Die Frage wird dann eben sein, warum man mit einem Consumergerät arbeitet. Sofern dort ein Windows in einer Homelizenz drauf ist, hätte dies bspw.
gar nicht im gewerblichen Einsatz sein dürfen. 

Da wäre ich etwas vorsichtig, da hier ein präziser Nachweis geführt werden muss und zwar vom Kläger. Gerade bei Firmen glaubt dann keiner, man hat dann in der Garantieabwicklungszeit Däumchen gedreht ...

Was ich noch vergessen habe: Die 24 Monate Gewährleistung gelten nur beim privaten Verbraucher. Wenn das Gerät über eine Firma gekauft wurde gelten 12 Monate


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

danke für deinen langen text! Also das gerät wurde für Weiterbildungszwecke (studium) sowie zum Arbeiten angeschafft. Es galt einfach ein notebook mit guten leistungen zu einem möglichst geringen preis zu kaufen. Das waren die vorgabens meines chefs. Es wurde allerdings wie bei uns üblich als Privatankauf verrechnet, somit beträgt die Gewährleistung 24 Monate, auch wenn das gerät dadurch etwas teuerer ist.

Windows wurde ebenfalls ein anderes aufgespielt (Win 7 Prof). Somit gibt es dadurch auch keine probleme.

unsachgemäße handhabung hat der laptop sicher nicht erfahren, er stand auf einen von allen seiten zugänglichen tisch, bekam somit von allen seiten genügend Luft und wurde für die Spezifikationen genutzt, welche ich beim Kauf angegeben habe.

Mit Aktiven Kühlen meinte ich, sowie auch amd geschrieben hat einen aktiven kühler direkt an der CPU. Bei dem Laptop gibt es ein paar kleine spalten zum eindringen von luft, die allerdings nicht viel nützen sowie einen lüfter, welcher die Lüft aus dem gehäuse saugt. dies ist also der gehäuselüfter. Der Laptop ist also passiv auf der cpu und aktiv am gehäuse. klar macht der auch etwas für die cpu, aber laut amd reicht dies nicht aus. an solche vorgaben sollten sich die hersteller eigentlich auch halten, machen sie allerdings nicht.

also ich werde jetzt nochmal laut §437 BGB einspruch einlegen, da ich noch in der Garantie und Gewährleistungszeit bin und somit ein Recht auf die Rückabwicklung des Kaufvertrages habe. Dazu wurde ich auch von einem bekannten, dessen Vater zufälligerweise Richter ist geraten. Dieser hat schon einige dieser fälle auf dem Tisch gehabt. Es ist mein gutes Recht das Geld zurückzuverlangen. Außerdem würde mich sehr interessieren wie ein Gutachter (ich bin selbst gutachter für KFZ) eine unsachgemäße behandlung sehen möchte. Maximal wäre mutwillige zerstörung sichbar.

naja ich bin mal gespannt wie es weitergeht. mit dem händler habe ich trotz alle dem abgeschlossen, schon allein weil meine beschwerde über den service techniker nichts bewirkt hat halte ich davon abstand. Ich lasse mich einfach nicht gern beleidigen.


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

@killertofu

Ich denke auch, du hast alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft und solltest nun möglichst schnell reagieren. Vermutlich wird es etwas dauern bis die Ganze Sache durch ist. Und bevor man langfristig prozessiert war halt nur noch mal der Gedanke, die Sache dort vorzutragen aber an der richtigen Stelle.

Was den Lüfter angeht. In der Regel liegt der Lüfter selbst bei 17" Geräten vor ein einer Heatpipe und deren Ende, welches in Kühlrippen aufgeht. 
Bei kleineren Geräten ist dies baulich etwas kniffeliger. Aber Alienware hatte ja mal vorgemacht, wie ma ein 13" Gaming NB baut (glaube 13" oder 12")
Ich frage mich eh, warum man in das von dir gekaufte Gerät so eine CPU einbaut, bzw. warum dann die Kühlung so grotten schlecht gestaltet ist / funktioniert^^
Mein ehemaliges Asus G2K hatte auch nen Turion drin und wurde schon recht warm ohne Ultra^^
Persönlich tendiere ich auch bei Notebooks mittlerweile eher zu Intelchips.

Unsachgemäße Behandlung ist bspw. ein Filzteppich vor dem Lüfter oder Krümmel und der Tastatur. In der Regel bedeutet es ja nicht, dass der Kunde das Ding vorsätzlich beschädigt.
Mach ja keiner, aber auch ein Computer (Stand oder Mobil) erfordert etwas Pflege. Gerade wenn ich das Gerät bspw. oft auf der Bettdecke zu stehen haben (14 - 16jährige Jappysüchtige nachts)
oder Haustiere (so wie bei mir) dann ist Lüfterreinigung Pflicht. Das ist in der Regel die häufigste Ursache, die ich zu sehen bekomme. Notebook tot. Wir heben dem Kunden die Filzmatten immer in 
Plastiktütchen auf. Und wer bei uns was kauft, bekommt zumindest einmal kurz die Ansage der Pflegestatuten und ein kleines Heft zum Lesen mit. Die Hersteller interessiert es ja auch 
nicht. Da steht dann nur in den Garantiebestimmungen: Defekt durch Staub: ausgeschlossen...

Dazu kommt, dass dürftest du ja evtl. selber kennen, nicht jeder Kunde ist ehrlich oder hat bspw. bei Mehrbenutzer Rechnern mitbekommen, dass die lieben Kleinen den O-Saft im Gerät
verteilt haben. Die Diskussion hatte ich leider schon sehr oft. Ich hab da nichts drüber gekippt... (Tastatur geht nicht mehr) Das Laptop riecht wie eine Valensina Plantage
Angemacht ... Fünf Benutzer, drei davon der Nachwuchs ... alles klar.

Oder: Das Display ist von selbst von innen gerissen. Das muss noch Garantie sein. Was haben Sie mir da für einen Müll verkauft ...
Ich hab dann einen schmalen Kugelschreiber geholt und in die Furche über der Tastatur gelegt, welche dann auch noch genau dort war, wo das Display auf ominöse Weise von alleine gerissen ist.

Aber das Beste war Gurkensalat auf und im Notebook, da wurden allerdings keine Garantieansprüche mehr geltend gemacht, da habe ich nur die HDD ausgebaut und zwei Münzen aufs Notebook gelegt.
Zumindest konnte der Kunde darüber noch lachen^^

Ja, manchmal ist es schon komisch, was man so zu hören und sehen bekommt, aber in der Regel gehe ich selbst nicht davon aus, dass der Kunde etwas beschädigt hat. Aber zu blauäugig darf man 
halt auch nicht sein...

Viel Glück mit deinem Fall!


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

ja das sind echt lustige sachen die du da erlebt hast. Aber bei mir steht der laptop nur auf dem Schreibtisch oder Wohnzimmertisch, unsere Katze kann nicht in meine Zimmer rein und es ist eigentlich immer Sauber und kaum staub da. Trotzdem ist er aber nach nicht mal 2 Wochen so vertaubt (man sieht das noch nicht mal am notebook), dass die cpu zu stark überhitzt. wie gesagt schon über 90°C Temparatur bei Last mit einem vom HP Support frisch gereinigtem Notebook... Ich meine ein bisschen warm ist was anderes, ich überleg mir schon immer mal wieder ein ei drauf zu braten 

Naja ich werde wie gesagt einspruch gegen die ablehnung der Rückerstattung einlegen und mich auf §437 berufen. Da hab ich nur noch eine Frage: am montag soll ich das gerät eigentlich abholen. Soll ich die annahme verweigern, oder mitnehmen, das Schreiben abgeben und die 7 tage frist abwarten?


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Eigentlich hätte man vor der Reparatur schon auf die Wandlung oder Kaufpreiserstattung bestehen müssen. Vielleicht an der Stelle das Gerät mal vorführen lassen 
und schauen ob die Temperaturentwicklung gleich wieder so extrem ist. HW Temp ist da ein schönes Tool für 32/64bit.
Sofern hier wieder solch eine massive Temperaturentwicklung kurz nach dem Einschalten zu beobachten ist, ist der Fehler ja nicht wirklich behoben. Wenn die Frist es noch zuläst
sollte man, wenn der Fehler nicht auftritt, vielleicht noch mal abwarten und dann den weiteren Verlauf protokollieren. Evtl. geschehen ja noch Zeichen und Wunder^^


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

ich habe ja vor der reparatur darauf bestanden, dann meinte mein händler er muss ihn trotzdem zum händler einsenden und das prüfen lassen.
naja mal gucken, ich werd erstmal noch ein schreiben dau aufsetzen und den laptop erstmal nicht annehmen, fertig


----------



## Desmodontidae (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Oder das...^^ 

Wird schon! Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Killertofu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Oder das...^^
> 
> Wird schon! Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie es gelaufen ist.


 
ja mach ich, erstmal abwarten was die morgen in der ablehnung der rückabwicklung schreiben und gucken was mein anwalt dazu sagt^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Schauen wa ma...^^


----------



## Killertofu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Schauen wa ma...^^


 
naja langsam vermute ich das ich am telefon mit dem brief einfach nach strich und faden belogen wurde, sollte am freitag rausgegangen sein, samstag ankommen und heute ist es immernoch nicht da...  und freitag war schon ein tag nach der frist -.-


----------



## Desmodontidae (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

HP läßt über UPS ausliefern und UPS fährt Samstags in der Regel bei Standard Paketen nicht^^
Das Spiel kenn ich schon. Unsere UPS Fahrer erinnern mich ansonsten auch wirklich stark
an Doug^^


----------



## Killertofu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> HP läßt über UPS ausliefern und UPS fährt Samstags in der Regel bei Standard Paketen nicht^^
> Das Spiel kenn ich schon. Unsere UPS Fahrer erinnern mich ansonsten auch wirklich stark
> an Doug^^


 
lol jo stimmt, aber meinte die post mit der ablehnung der rückabwicklung. das gerät kommt ja zurück zum laden und der hat mir angeblich am donnerstag/Freitag den brief geschickt, also einen tag nach der frist die ich gesetzt habe, am samstag wurde mir per telefon versichert das er montag da ist, ist er aber leider nicht und somit bekommen sie jetzt nen brief wegen fristverzug^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Alles sehr merkwürdig^^


----------



## Killertofu (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*



Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Alles sehr merkwürdig^^



eben ein sehr guter händler würde ich mal sagen  morgen fahr ich dort hin und bringe den Brief direkt in den laden, mal gucken was dann kommt und ob sie diesmal die frist einhalten können^^


----------



## Killertofu (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

so hab nun meine Heizung wieder. Frisch gereinigt, das akku problem haben sie erst gar nicht angegangen (obwohl es definitiv an dem Akkuschacht liegt, da selbst ein originaler neuer akku einfach abschaltet), komischerweise wird der laptop jetzt nach 20min last wieder 95°C heiß.

Der Fachhändler will den Laptop natürlich nicht zurücknehmen, hp erst recht nicht. hab trotzdem nochmal darauf hingewiesen das das nicht normal ist und der laptop so nicht arbeitsfähig ist, weswegen ich auf eine rückabwicklung bestehe. Ich bin mal sehr gespannt was noch so wird und bin gespannt auf den akte artikel heute abend im fernsehen, vllt. gibt es da noch ein paar anregungen für mich^^
der Händler will allerdings einen Abschreibungsbetrag bei der auszahlung abziehen, dachte eigentlich das es nicht geht laut §437, aber ein andere paragraph sagt komischerweise mal wieder was anderes 

bin mal sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht. mir wurde zu einer lüfterunterlage für nur 50€ bei ihnen im laden geraten, bin allerdings eher der meinung das der laptop wenn er wie neu ist auch ohne solche hilfmittel funktionieren muss.


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Es gab mal ein Urteil dazu. Ich glaube es ging dabei um einen defekten Einbauherd und ein insolventes Versandhaus, dass sich auf Welle reimt. 
Dort wurde entschieden, dass der rückzuerstattende Betrag nicht gemindert werden darf. Dies gilt allerdings nur bei Gerätschaften, welche nie
funktioniert haben, wie bspw. der besagte Einbauherd. Dazu kam, dass die äußerlichen Schäden oder besser gesagt Abnutzungserscheinungen
durch die mehrmaligen Reparaturen entstanden sind. Das dürfte bei Dir nicht ganz so zutreffen. In der Regel gibt es 10 - 20% pro Jahr.
Bei unserem letzten Fall haben wir 20% genommen. Aber das war auch na ja, sagen wir Unentschieden, da Asus Flüssigkeit nachgewiesen hat.
Anwaltskosten vs. Rückerstattung & 20% Was war da wohl billiger. Aber wir sind da in da Regel fair, aber auch nicht blöd ... Ohhh Saft...^^

Das Problem ist, dass wir als Händler, dass Notebook dann nehmen können um damit Weitwurf zu veranstalten. Ich hatte bisher nur einen Fall wo unser 
Distributor (nicht der Hersteller!) ASROCK Notebooks zurückgenommen hat, weil da reihenweise die Touchpads schrott waren.

Das Akkuproblem kenne ich von Asus EEE PCs 900er Serie. Obwohl hier nie offiziel ein Serienfehler zugegeben wurde hatten wir einen Fall, in dem 
das Gerät in letzter Instanz durch ASUS direkt aus Taiwan zum Schluß gutgeschrieben wurde. *sichaufdieschulterklopfweildurchgesetzt*
Da lud der Akku nach einigen Wochen gar nicht mehr. Drei mal hin und her, neuer Akku, alles drum und dran. Mittendrin hat mir dann mein Kontakt 
im 3td Level bei Asus am Telefon unter der Hand sozusagen davon berichtet. 

Im Grunde auch wieder ein weiterer Mangel, in dem Fall vmtl. eine defekte Ladeelektronik. Sofern der neue Akku original war sogar nachweisbar.
Übrigens solltest du dir das schriftlich geben lassen, dass er dir das das Gerät zurücknehmen will, wenn auch mit Abschlag. Sofern da nichts
von: "Ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht" drin steht, wurde der Mangel eingestanden!

95°C Coretemp ist zu hoch, das ist ein Konstruktionsfehler. so 70 - 75°C hatte ich bei Gaming NBs auch. Aber auch wenn der Lüfter schreit, 95°C ist 
definitiv zu viel. Was mir aber an der Stelle einfällt. Bevor man sich jetzt die nächsten Monate durch die Instanzen klagt, könnte man ja mal über 
das Angebot vom Händler nachdenken. Die wollen einem in der Regel ja auch nix böses. Aber der bleibt dann auch auf dem Ding hocken.
Dat kann sich der rote Riese oder Jupiter vielleicht leisten, aber bei den Kleinen... aber ejal. Ich schreib dir gleich noch was per PM, sonst bekomm
ich hier Ärger^^


----------



## Killertofu (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

also der händler will den laptop ja auch nicht zurücknehmen (ich denke in anlehnung auf hp). Mal sehen was noch zum letzten brief, der diesmal hoffentlich nicht erst 1 Woche nach verstrichener Frist beantwortet wird -.-

Naja mein Problem ist bei dem händler einfach das er ein lokaler händler ist (was ich sehr gern unterstütze, auch wenn die preise teuerer sind), dort schon seit 1999 eingekauft habe (auch wenn ich damals immer meinen vater mitschleppen musste) und selbst, sowie durch bekannte, firmen usw schon extrem viel eingekauft habe, sprich sie könnten ja auch auf kulanz den laptop zurücknehmen, damit ich weiterhin ein zufriedener kunde bin. aber bei dem verhalten verlieren sie nicht nur einen kunden, sondern auch ein paar freunde und bekannte sowie geschäftspartner, wird schon eine kleine einbuße für den laden sein. ist denke ich nicht gut wenn man gerade einen großen shop eröffnet hat. 

und hp, naja wenn sie sich eben nicht um ihre kunden kümmern werden sie auch, hoffentlich bald, auf die nase fallen. also ich drück die daumen das es sehr schnell ist, dann kann man nicht mehr so einen fehlgriff machen^^


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

HP wird nicht auf die Nase fallen, dafür ist das Image nach wie vor zu gut. Und in anderen Bereichen geben Sie sich ja auch richtig Mühe. Ich liebe ProCurve 24 Port Switche^^

Leider verscherzen Sie es sich ja auch seit geraumer Zeit mit den Händlern. Das HP Service Antrags Protokoll ist eine Katastrophe! Und das dauert, bis sich das mal einer 
anschaut und dann haste nen Fehler gemacht und dann schickst des noch mal hin und ich glaube ich hab beim ersten Gerät nach dieser Umstellung letztes Jahr, fast anderthalb Wochen
gebraucht, bis ich ein Retourenlabel bekommen habe. Der Mensch bei der Acer Händlerhotline hat sich halb tot gelacht. Da dauert das in der Regel 5 Minuten am Telefon inkl. 
Warteschleife...


----------



## SaKuL (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Leider war ich gerade zu faul den gesamten Text (welcher wirklich viel ist) hier durch zulesen.
Ich selbst und meine Schwester hatten ein Problem mit einem DV7 der 1. generation
4mal zu hp eingesendet jeweils...
danach wurde unter aufruf des händlers (kleiner privathändler)
eine sammelklage gegen hp unter beteiligung von insgesamt 6 kunden eingereicht. nach etwas mehr als einem jahr wurde der prozess zu gunsten von uns kunden entschieden. meine eltern haben den kompletten kaufpreis + eine art entschädigung erhalten.

ich weiß nicht ob es dich interessiert, aber ich wollte es mal posten.
p.s. als einzelner kläger hast du kaum eine chance, aber wenn du noch ein paar leute mit dem selben problem findest (bei hp notebooks sollte das nicht schwer sein), dann könntet ihr mit einer sammelklage und sehr viel geduld erfolgen haben

insgesamt ist das traurig, was hp da mit den kunden macht, aber es ist die wirklichkeit, leider...

mfg


----------



## Desmodontidae (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

Es gibt im deutschen Rechtssystem keine Sammelklage. Das ist eine Begrifflichkeit aus Amerika. Es braucht weiterhin jeder Kläger eine Rechtsvertretung. Und wenn die Rechtsvertretung immer der selbe 
Anwalt ist, bekommt der auch sechs mal Honorar und es werden sechs Klagen eingereicht. Oder eben sechs + Händler. Aber das nur nebenbei. Ich weiss, Klugschei**** kann keiner leiden.

Und was HP angeht. Ja schon tragisch, aber da fallen mir spontan noch zig andere, größere Hersteller ein, bei denen das Ähnlich ist. Ich war bisher mit all meinen HP Produkten zu frieden. 
Dafür hab ich ne Allergie bei FSC 2007 / 2008 -> Amilo Xi und Xa Serie. Was haben wir die Dinger reihenweise einschicken müssen^^


----------



## Killertofu (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

sammelklage in deutschland? gibts doch gar nicht^^ naja mal gucken was bei mir noch so kommt. die garantie geht ja eh in 1 monat futsch, danach wars das, wobei ich ja erst ca. 1 Jahr und 3 monate damit arbeiten konnte, rest war reparatur -.- echt schlimm das fast 1 jahr nur für die reparaturen drauf geht. naja kann man nichts machen.

aber werde abwarten was auf meinen letzten brief kommt, danach nochmal mit dem anwalt besprechen, fertig.

naja ich hoffe zumindest das so eine schei*e wie die pavilion dinger mal ordentlich an ansehen einbüßen. laut aussagen von einem bekannten haben das auch die neusten immernoch, dort ein lüfter eingespaart, da weniger lüftungsschlitze etc, nicht normal was da alles eingespart wird. sowas ist media markt und saturn niveau, einfach gutes zeug rein, damit man mit viel leistung werben kann -.- hätte ich nur doch zu dem mir selbst ausgesuchten asus gegriffen, der geht wenigstens...


----------



## Killertofu (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: HP Pavilion DV5 1220eg Laptop - überhitzung standartmäßig*

so ich poste jetzt nochmal meine mehr oder weniger bestehenden erfolge: darfs nicht zurückgeben usw, letzte reparatur war auch erfolglos, seit gestern ist die garantie weg und ich dachte mir "scheiß drauf, ich schraub das ding mal auf". hab ich natürlich promt gemacht, alles auseinandergebaut, kühler abgenommen, siehe da: es war nur kühlpaste auf der northbridge, auf der cpu und der graka war nichts, für mich mehr oder weniger unverständlich, aber okay. hab ich was draufgeschmiert und schon wird der laptop "nur" noch 75°C heiß, der lüfter läuft dann auch fast auf dem maximum, was vorher erst bei 95°C eingesetzt hat. im idle ist er bei 45°C, also eigentlich alles in ordnung. 

sprich wer auch solche probleme hat: einfach mal wärmeleitpaste drauf machen oder wenn schon welche drauf ist ordentliche. hab ich grad noch bei nem alten pavilion von nem freund gemacht und da hats ca. 15°C gebracht.


----------

